# Foley & Co



## kalisita (Oct 5, 2008)

Found a bottle on a construction site that is clear and on the side it says Foley & co and the other it says chicago illinois. it's clear glass and is 5 1/2 inches high.  any idea what this was for and how old?  This is my first bottle and i am excited to start this journey!


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 5, 2008)

The Foley Company made medicines from the late 19th century into the 20th century. They made bladder cures , headache pills, and many other products.
 Most of thier bottles are pretty common. Its tough to determine a date for yours without a photo.


----------



## madman (Oct 5, 2008)

welcome kalisita, your foley bottle  prob dates from the teens or 20s, but could be earlier, its hard to tell without seeing it,  i think it was a med, not sure somone else will chime in on that,  so you want to start the bottle journey?there out there go and get em! the thrill of discovery is what makes it a great hobbie mike


----------



## madman (Oct 5, 2008)

yo gunth, thanks for the info i learned somthing love it mike


----------

